# Devon Rex v Cornish Rex



## beaton

I want to get a Devon Rex, but I was wondering what the difference between thetwo breeds is. From what I've read about them, they sound the same. Also, is there a difference in behaviour?


----------



## dragonfire

From what I have heard, they are very similar in behaviour. It is the look that separates them. So chose the one you think looks best!


----------



## Sol

I think maybe you're looking for something like this: http://www.devons.com/compare.html :wink:


----------



## emma_pen

That site was really useful, Sol - thank you!


----------



## Megan1216

Devon Rexes:
http://www.cfa.org/breeds/profiles/articles/devon.html
http://www.petpublishing.com/catkit/bre ... nrex.shtml
http://www.thepetprofessor.com/articles ... spx?id=398
http://www.cfa.org/breeds/breed-definit ... eders.html
http://www.petpublishing.com/catkit/bre ... nrex.shtml

Cornish Rexes:
http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/cornish.html
http://www.fanciers.com/breeds.html
http://www.breedlist.com/cornish-rex-breeders.html
http://cats.about.com/cs/breedprofiles/p/cornishrex.htm
http://cats.about.com/b/a/001594.htm
http://www.petpublishing.com/catkit/breeds/crex.shtml

Hope this helps. Let us know what you choose. Decide which you like best, though.


----------



## siamesecat

I was considering getting a Devon a few years back. I liked the look of them a little more. They cost quite a bit from a reputable breeder. I've run across a couple for adoption but not near me. The Cornish Rex definitely looks a bit more unusual if you like that kind of look. Now I am a meezer fan myself now.


----------



## beaton

I ended up getting a blue Oriental kitten.  Just because there was an ad of them ready for sale, and usually there's a waiting list. 

















yes, i have cat pyjamas too. shhh!

She's the most affectionate thing ever. :catrun:


----------



## BamMcg

How cute is she?!?! I love kittens napping!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

awww she is adorable!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ForJazz

I love orientals! Get ready for an active cat!


----------



## irishemt17

I'm a little behind on checking this site  but I have a Devon and LOVE him! he is SO affectionate! so my opinion is biased!


----------

